# '69 convertible spoiler difference



## engine junkie (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a '69 convertible that I would like to put a Judge spoiler on. I see that the hardtop and the convertible have different spoilers listed. Does anyone know what the difference is between them?


----------



## Shirley (Jul 3, 2015)

There is a repop now available for the 69 convertible spoiler. There is a difference on how it follows the rear quarter panel compared to a hard top.

https://www.opgi.com/gto/GBB0053/


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The tops of each 1/4 panel are stamped out differently than those on other body style '68 & 69 Pontiac A body. Thus, further back quite a ways where the spoiler mounts, the bottom of the spoiler ends where they roll over, are shaped differently on the bottom edges for a '69 Judge convt spoiler than the one used on a '69 Judge hardtop. 

Good luck with repro spoiler fitment, might want to talk to the tech help at Ames and confirm there is a half way decent repro rear spoiler, and a cheaper competing version that's waaaay off.


----------



## engine junkie (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the replies; I really don't want something the doesn't fit or looks bad.


----------

